# friend had surgery



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a friend who last week has gastric bypass surgery. She did fine during the surgery but, is now having lots of problems. I am very worried for her. She has an infection and is having sever vomiting. She can't even hold down water. She went to the Dr. today and she goes back on Friday if no improvment they are going to put her back in the hospital.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

My Mom's friend had problems, too, at first. She is fine now though. Some people seem to have a bad reaction to the surgery.

Although, even with that kind of surgery, the desire and determination to lose weight has to be there or your friend will not lose weight. My Mom's friend is not much smaller than she was a few years ago when she had the surgery. She gradually increased her portions and stretched the smaller stomach so she continued to eat almost as much as before.

I hope your friend does better, and gets over the infection.

Kitty


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I also had a friend who ran into horrid vomiting after gastric bypass surgery. Then she was not getting enough nutrients and had to go back to the hospital. Eventually they got her up and going but it was a rough couple of months. She has since lost over a hundred pounds and feels great. sis


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

My friend is going to a differnt dr on Monday. She is still not doing well and I think she is dehydrated. She is having problems walking.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

my friend is back in the hospital . She is having swelling in her pancreas among other problems. She is unable to eat or drink at all. She is begining to believe she made a big mistake with the surgery.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

fostermomma said:


> my friend is back in the hospital . She is having swelling in her pancreas among other problems. She is unable to eat or drink at all. She is begining to believe she made a big mistake with the surgery.


Oh my! I hope she sees quick improvement in the hospital. Keep us informed on her progress. 

That type of surgery is just too scarey and risky for me. 

Kitty


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Any update? My neighbor is thinking of having lap band surgery and even that scares me.

PQ


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

scary scary surgery--i dont know of too many people that have ever felt healthy again. i still beleive this eventually led to my moms death after along time. she was 5"8' when she died and 95#s. she couldnt keep nutrients in and almost died numerous times because of that. she was always sick almost till the day she died. and the only reason i dont know if she was sick then is cuz she had a stroke and her heart gave out--i believe from too many years of stress from the surgery. this surgery isnt the fix that people think it is. sad thing is a lady at work had it (even after i told her the things my mom went thru) and she is sick all the time also--she has lost all her weight but she feels ill all the time, not a good trade off if ya ask me.


----------

